# Northwest Missouri 2014



## rooboy (Apr 6, 2014)

Everyone in Northwest Missouri please post here what you are finding!


----------



## rooboy (Apr 6, 2014)

Hey everyone,
Today was my first day out in Northwest Missouri near Skidmore. Checked around my little honey pot in the woods near a creek and nothing yet. Hopefully things will be popping up soon. Everything seems to indicate that it will happen very soon. The soil temp map says its in the 50's here and the degree-day map shows that it is between 346 and 461. I read on this site  that the degree-day reading should be above 365 before they start to pop up so hopefully later this week it'll happen! I wonder if humidity has anything to do with it? 
Anyways I hope anyone from Northwest Missouri area will join in on this message board. I did see an old one for NWMO, but it was a year old, so I thought I'd start a new one!

Happy hunting everyone!   

btw, I have no idea how to use much of the internet link functions on here, so if my links look like crap I apologize lol.


----------



## smguffer (Apr 14, 2013)

links worked perfectly... me and another hunter here went out yesterday in the st. charles area (Close to St. Louis) and didnt find anything. if the 10 day forecast holds true i think we will start seeing some real action by this coming sunday around st. louis.. its supposed to start warming up wednesday and stay above 50 degrees all the way through until late sunday evening. Then cool back down again  

we did some ground temperature readings and the soil near the river seemed about 10 degrees warmer than soil just a few hundred yards away. we were getting readings mid 50's by the river, mid/low 40's a few hundred yards away. i was a bit disappointed because i was looking at a chart similar to yours saying the soil temps were warmer than what we recorded.

id say if you don't see any by the 13th, you're probably going to have to wait till it warms back up 1 more time and they'll start popping! 

Good luck to you!


----------



## nwmoshroomer (Apr 19, 2013)

any luck yet Rooboy?


----------

